# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Sytë janë pasqyra e shpirtit...

## blondina

Keto jane syte e mi te bukur apo te shemtuar se di por ato flasin flasin........................cfar....

----------


## Prishtinalikja

Hi blondine, shume sy te bukur ke vec shume make up moj u ki bo, edhe put eyes ande yebrows together next time.
Very nice eyes, Te pershendes

----------


## blondina

jo more por padashje me pincel me shkoi keq.hahaaaa

----------


## KaMeLaaa

Marshalla goca  :buzeqeshje:  shume te bukur i paske syckat  :perqeshje:

----------


## Letersia 76

Pershendetje Bjondina...syte i paske nice sweety..
kalofsh mire ne shoqerine tone!
bye!

----------


## Andisi

Oh God . Sa syte e bukur i paske moj zemraaaaaa . Mire qe jane vetem ne foto sepse po ti kisha pare keto sy ne boten reale do te kisha rene ne dashuri. O zot sa me pelqejne syte jeshil...I adhuroj femrat me ato sy sepse kane nje force magjepse qe nuk ka djale qe i reziston...
Jam shume kurioz te di se cfare do te kesh qene duke menduar ne ate moment kur i ke fotografuar syte tuj.. Meqenese jemi larg  dhe nuk rrezikoj te ha ndonje grusht prej tejet, po marr guximin me ti puth nji here ato sy... one little inoccent  kiss just for your pretty eyes baby:^muah

----------


## Albo

Blondina, ky eshte forumi i prezantimeve te shqiptareve, dhe jo i syve. Te gjithe do te ishim te interesuar te mesonim me shume mbi ty, ca te pelqen, me se merresh, nga shkruan, hobet, interesat, ca te pelqen ne forum.

Albo

----------


## EndTironci

sy tbukur paske lal po jo mo tbukur se mu hihihihi j/k lol ciao

----------


## mikaela

:i habitur!:  Biondina per koken ti me ky Alboja ta ka vene sycken ty eeeeeehehehe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## modestja_02

mirese na erdhe me cupke, po lente jane me apo te vertete? sido qe te jene jane cool, shume terheqes. ja kalofsh mire. ( Eprovova dhe une njiher te vija lente jeshile se i kom te zinj  dhe thashe hajd mo nji ndryshim pupupu kam heq te 1001 te zezat nga dhimbja ) ika ika boll fola. bye 
modestja

----------


## blondina

Ato jane syte e mi e jo lente megitha´te nuk i nxorra per te bukur por i lidha me temen.faleminderit per komplimentet. 

Albo u mundova ti pershtatem temes por po i heq syte me mire qe te mos te te shqetesojne.

----------


## blondina

Kete problem kam pasur gjithmone mendojne qe jane lente por jo jane me te vertete te mite.

----------


## blondina

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Blondina, ky eshte forumi i prezantimeve te shqiptareve, dhe jo i syve. Te gjithe do te ishim te interesuar te mesonim me shume mbi ty, ca te pelqen, me se merresh, nga shkruan, hobet, interesat, ca te pelqen ne forum.
> 
> Albo*


Une jam blondina por e vertete e jo me bojra te verdha hahaaa.
Jetoj ne gjermani prej 6 vitesh.Profesioni mesuese por ne gjermani punoj ne nje dyqan mode.Hobi:sport,muzik tancen,makinat e mira e nis si e cmendur etj.
merrem edhe me poezi ishkruaj spontan.
Interesi:familja ,shendeti te tjerat vijne me rradhe.
Forumi me pelqen shume se jo vetem qe na kenaq por edhe mesojme nga ky forum.Njeriu vdes duke mesuar.

P.s  Syte jane kapitali im pastaj vijne te tjerat.

E juaja Blondina.

----------


## blondina

> _Postuar më parë nga Andisi_ 
> *Oh God . Sa syte e bukur i paske moj zemraaaaaa . Mire qe jane vetem ne foto sepse po ti kisha pare keto sy ne boten reale do te kisha rene ne dashuri. O zot sa me pelqejne syte jeshil...I adhuroj femrat me ato sy sepse kane nje force magjepse qe nuk ka djale qe i reziston...
> Jam shume kurioz te di se cfare do te kesh qene duke menduar ne ate moment kur i ke fotografuar syte tuj.. Meqenese jemi larg  dhe nuk rrezikoj te ha ndonje grusht prej tejet, po marr guximin me ti puth nji here ato sy... one little inoccent  kiss just for your pretty eyes baby:^muah*


a sgje vetem se fotografist ishte i dashuri e per kete mendoja per dashurine.Shyqyr qe sme shikon ne boten reale se i kam edhe me te bukur nqse mendon ti hahaaa. Te pershendes.

----------


## Albo

Miresevjen ne forum Blondina !

(vetem tani po te uroj pasi u prezantove)

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## blondina

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Miresevjen ne forum Blondina !
> 
> (vetem tani po te uroj pasi u prezantove)
> 
> *


si mund ti heq fotot nuk mundem dot me ndihmo te lutem.

----------


## bayern

shko tek ndrysho edhe hiq linkun e fotos pastaj ruaj ndryshimet........

ps: :majmun duke kercyer: e verte syt i ke te bukura......por gjeja kryesore tek nje femer eshte zemrae saj..ajo i ben syt e shemtuar te te duket te mrekullueshen...se di ne me kupton apo jo blondi

----------


## blondina

si stekuptoj bayern por une edhe zemren e kam te mrekullueshme te mire do te thoja,ata qe me njohin e dine.
per mua e rendesishme zemra e karakteri e pastaj me duket me i bukuri ne bote,

----------


## bayern

nuk thash qe ske zemer moj zemermire...por thash thjesht qe sute jan thjesh nje imazh..varet si e percepton zemra kete imazh........

----------


## blondina

po te kuptova pra por por doja te te tregoja kot ashtu .Une jam blond aber nicht blöd.

Ps . nuk me lejohet te bej ndryshime

----------

